# Hello everyone at RIU...



## InTheSystem (Jul 28, 2015)

I have been visiting this website for years looking at various grow journals, discussions and articles. Some great stuff on here and it has certainly influenced my grows a lot. I am from the UK, but now live in Spain. From the 1st July, new laws were passed in Spain essentially 'allowing' the cultivation of Cannabis for personal use from your property, so long as it is out of the public eye or smells are not reported.

You also get various clubs/associations that are now distributing product to people, the intent there is to get them off the streets or obviously for medical benefits... However, it is not legal to smoke in the public and possesion fines have shot up, with police commonly loitering around the association busting people who are driving after a spliff etc. I think the fine is around €800.00, when the average monthly working wage is around €600.00, which is pretty brutal.

It´s all a bit of a grey area really, but at least it´s moving in the right direction.. Cannabis culture in Spain is thriving with local seedbanks popping up everywhere, and of course with reputable ones such as Dinafem, Sweet Seeds, Genehtik & Family Ganja to name a few.. Anyway, I feel it is much safer to use a forum here, so here I am. 

Cheers!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome. I am so happy that some of the law's are getting a bit better, I know we have a long way to go but we have also came a long way. I live in the states were they are a lost of law's and gray area around the growing and cultivation of the plant. But we are up for the FIGHT.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome! I'm in Colorado, where use is legal- with restrictions. I look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## InTheSystem (Jul 29, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Welcome. I am so happy that some of the law's are getting a bit better, I know we have a long way to go but we have also came a long way. I live in the states were they are a lost of law's and gray area around the growing and cultivation of the plant. But we are up for the FIGHT.


Thanks Dude, yep gotta fight for your rights indeed! Good to hear the strong spirit, don´t give up!! Acceptance into the world can be a difficult thing, but more and more it is happening around the world, so it is all moving forwards and gaining more momentum each time... As we say in Spain, "Poko a poko" 



ttystikk said:


> Welcome! I'm in Colorado, where use is legal- with restrictions. I look forward to hearing more from you!


Thanks man. I have heard Colorado is a bit of a holy grail for Ganja! I have read numerous times about crazy quality or grows up there. Are your restrictions based on a plant limitation or medical grants/prescriptions?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2015)

InTheSystem said:


> Thanks Dude, yep gotta fight for your rights indeed! Good to hear the strong spirit, don´t give up!! Acceptance into the world can be a difficult thing, but more and more it is happening around the world, so it is all moving forwards and gaining more momentum each time... As we say in Spain, "Poko a poko"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. I have heard Colorado is a bit of a holy grail for Ganja! I have read numerous times about crazy quality or grows up there. Are your restrictions based on a plant limitation or medical grants/prescriptions?


The restrictions are limited plant counts, yes.


----------



## vt bitch (Jul 31, 2015)

Welcome look for to reading your post


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 4, 2015)

Welcome .


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2015)

Welcome to riu!

Very intresting!

I am researching a lot about the legal status in spain.
Would like to live and breed there in the future.

Lets stay in contact maybe you can keep me up to date about the situation. Wich province you are living at?
we owned a house on the costa blanca in the past.

Peace


----------



## InTheSystem (Aug 24, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Welcome to riu!
> 
> Very intresting!
> 
> ...


Costa Blanca also! Deffo stay in touch. Yer it's quite an interesting situation because they are encouraging breeders and growing. Grow shops can sell cuttings but not in public from the store, or out of sight. Again all this stuff is pretty murky. There is no limits or anything like that I am aware of.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 25, 2015)

Where are you at denia calpe or ?

Check this out....
I started a thread especially for europeans to get in touch making contacts and maybe friends.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-europeans-thread.881697/


----------



## InTheSystem (Aug 26, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Where are you at denia calpe or ?
> 
> Check this out....
> I started a thread especially for europeans to get in touch making contacts and maybe friends.
> ...


Got it in one  just a bit inland - Jalon ways.. Shit loads of people growing outdoors, lot of my mates doing some badd ass Kritical Bilbao - worth a look! I think I am the only guy doing hydro indoors cos that´s what I know and don´t have access to private land for now.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 26, 2015)

I know jalon.
our house was in calpe 800m from levante beach. I climbed ifach every year. Was swimming at levante and fishing at the port. My best times in my life I had there man.

Outdoor grows need a lot of security in todays world.

I know what I talk about.....last week thiefs stole all my outdoorplants from my garden beside my house.
camera made pictures of them.... but I cannot go to the police since weed is illegal.

Tell your friends to up security. Thiefs were always big at costa blanca. They stole everything they can get when I was there. and I am sure they will also steal weed.
fkn bastards.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 26, 2015)

I am sure at the costa blanca you can achieve outdoorresults like in california.

But doin indoor like you is safer because thiefs cant spot the plants as easy as outdoors.

Do you went there for retirement?

When I have the money down I want to buy a villa with two or three appartments to rent out to tourisrs and I will run a seed and breedingcompany there.
But it will take some more time for me to get the money down.


----------



## InTheSystem (Aug 26, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> I am sure at the costa blanca you can achieve outdoorresults like in california.
> 
> But doin indoor like you is safer because thiefs cant spot the plants as easy as outdoors.
> 
> ...



Yer man, location is really important out here. We all know the score and most have dogs to alert. Retired? I wish lol I am 27 years old so I am living and working in Spain. I used to live here when I was younger so have lots of Spanish friends and the Castellano side of the lingo down.

The village I live in is pretty small, I have known the people here since I was 8 years old so I don't really have much security issues. My house is a flat below an elderly Spanish couple from and relations all in this village so it is not like I can be cornered out as an English person living in the campo where most vulnerable. Around Javea particuarly is a big problem with people knocking on doors pretending to be surveyors, estate agents, gas men etc all suited and booted so they can learn your house and rob you....

Personally I dont let anyone in my house I do not know and I do not care if they have ID and advise them if there not legit to consider my dog waiting to say yo who is no the friendliest if he does not know you - again people like the post man, gas man etc I have known for years and they seem to have the same job their whole life around here lol I smoke the odd doobie with one of them haha small communities are cool and people look out for each other, they seen me blazin spliffs since i was 15 so its not exactly an odd thing haha

Also another note, I keep my languages close to my chest depending on the situation. I have been told it is hard to tell what nationality I am depending on what language I speak so it can be used to advantage when dealing with any dodgy characters.

Yer indoor is more fun for me but I struggle my ass off this time of year, but I am slowly buying bits for my setup to get conditions more stable, more often. How come you moved away? Well if you want to start a seed company Valencia hold the copa THC and its a great place to start. I have a couple of contacts of people who run associations also. I dont get involved though as Spanish laws can change like the weather - generally the rule of thumb here is keep yourself to yourself in this country and its cool. The walls have ears...


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 27, 2015)

I can hear you  I believe moistre is a problem more or less for indoor projekt there. Ok if the op is big enough a decent dehumidifier is worth the extracost but for small grows for 1-2 people not
ok when you have enough $$$ pesetas its ok.

What do you pay at the moment per 1/KW/h ?

So when you lived there before and have the real lingo of them ( castellano) down that is damn cool. You can become more into their culture.

About my time there... dad baught this house when I was 5 in the late 70' s. Was a nice sized bungalow.
And when I had summerbreak easterbreak or winterbreak we were there.
when I was 25 my father sold the bungalow. Because he was to old to make the trip by car. And flights were expensive back then. Now flights are about 99€ to Alicante.
My father will have his 84. Birthday this winter.
I visited a spanish class when I was 8. My spanish is about 5% of my english. I can order some food and beer ..... my english is a bit better
but also just a little better than nothing.

You are a pretty lucky person to have the lingo down and living there working there. Its like just the right time to be there. When you look left from ifach when you stand on levante beach tomorrow when you have the right eyes you see this waves there coming and YOU are there riding this wave with all that other happy stoners out there....that is when you know you are at the right place at the right time.

 have to go to bed work at 6.30
Talk laters

Peace


----------



## InTheSystem (Aug 27, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> I can hear you  I believe moistre is a problem more or less for indoor projekt there. Ok if the op is big enough a decent dehumidifier is worth the extracost but for small grows for 1-2 people not
> ok when you have enough $$$ pesetas its ok.
> 
> What do you pay at the moment per 1/KW/h ?
> ...


11.24cent on the kw/h Dude. I only run one grow 0.8 x 0.8 x 2m tent at the moment with 1 400w light, a 6 inch extractor, air pump and oscillating fan.... But I am going to build some custom cabs so I will have 2 different strain on the go soon continuously yuuummmmmy! I think for what it is worth, a dehumidifier and a mini humidifier is such a wise investment in Spain for growing and personal use during July and August. I do have a Panasonic band A air conditioner but it stilll costs a fortune, even collecting osmosis from the extractor for multi use I cant justify it going on and off all day and night. I think I am going to just chuck 6 autos in for harvest next year during these 2 months unless I'm kitted out with the ventilation to support the conditions..

My grows are not quite the quality or yield I was getting in the UK and its down to my RH and temperature. I have been growing for about 10 years and it did get silly at one point in terms of rooms and number of plants. I learnt less is more though through experience and trial and error... But in the UK on a similar setup to what I have now in Spain - I had my room absolutely perfect at 25c always and was getting 1g per watt and one spliff would be knock out quality off any strain to the point I had to stop growing for a year because of smell and people asking where I got my weed from when I went out anywhere.... Yup it was mostly UK Cheese lol I want to get a CMH light but it is quite complicated over here as you get the "¿Que?" and sideways look if you mention anything outside their awareness - you must know the one lol.

I know I am lucky to have such strong roots in Spain, it has always been my home from home. I am seen as one of them in most casesm so I do get the culture and I will say its fucking odd, but it kinda works and everyone has a your family attitude towards people. As I said, people look after each other in these parts. The old couple above me are constantly bringing me down amazing Paella, veg and fruit from their allotments etc - I do feel blessed sometimes.

I work self employed so it really has been a world of opportunity for me where others see it a struggle. Spain is a beautiful country and the areas you are describing such as the Ifach de Penon - I can lose hours with a few spliffs of high grade and walking around. Taxation is not very nice in Spain for self employed. 260 euro flat fee social security no matter what your earnings and 30% personal income tax on everything you earn - think its the highest in Europe. As a result everyone is paid in cash where possible and ducking and diving the system, the system is on its arse and they don´t have a clue how to fix it but raise prices more absolutely fucking their own people and economy. I earn mostly in GBP so when it comes to Euros - I live comfortably. Jesus I remember the days of the pesetas when 2 or 3 dollars would get you a 3 course menu of the day and a bottle of wine - its now 9-12 euro.

Unemployment was at its highest in Spain 3 years ago I think with the building trade going to shit in the last 4 or 5 years or so when foreigners stopped buying property during a general economy recession in Europe and people just not going on holiday. I think this summer is the best they have had in a long time, so its real expensive for everything right now  Anyway, property went to ABSURD valuation as people panic sold and a few things are happening in the market now:

- People are sat trying to sell their villa at 400k when its worth about 150k in todays market, there pension has become shocking and they are struggling to get what they need.
- Banks are buying people out really cheap and selling on - or repossing properties.
- Properties when purchased also aquire the debt of the building, so many AMAZING renovation projects are just never going to happen, thus sit idle and rot away

Because of all this local services such as gardners, painters, plumbers etc all lost a lot of work or rates because everyon is saving every cent when and where they can.. It is a bit crap for a young Spaniard or couple wanting to buy as the expats have made property prices so crazy people without family backing will struggle, similarly to the UK where average middle to lower class people can just about rent their homes, let alone buy them with banks not lending without big deposits... You used to be able to get 100% mortgages in Spain no problem, it is increasingly difficult now to get a mortgage but things will change and have been. Things like this decriminalization of cannabis cultivation was not planned! but increasing the public smoking or posession fine to 700-1200 euros I have heard now, seems to be the plan and is happening an awful lot. Guardia on most major roundabouts on main roads etc

However for me say, I can go and buy a 3 or 4 bedroom Spanish townhouse with a swimming pool for 50,000-80,000 euros tomorrow if I had the cash. And yes thats 20% mortgage and about 5k for all the fees and paperwork and any transfers, this is my plan next year. I think if your smart you can be set for life around here and have a fine quality of life at that. You do get people who just don't integrate with the people here and end up going back from loneliness or financial struggle.. It is what you make it like anything!


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah markets change. 
I see you have the knowledge down for things there!

I know a few things. Price for property compared to germany is ok. You will not get a house with 4-5 appartments here for the same money. You pay a lot here. On the costa blanca houses seem to need about ~8 and more years on the markred to get sold. Touristic rent out is more money than here.
I check a local makler from calpe very often for houses can guve ya a link for what I am looking. 
My plan is buying a house rebtubg out appartments and as a second leg doing my breeding and seed selling thing.
dunno if I can make it that way. I can do a lot around the house myself to safe money.
but sone suprvision and help to get things done is also somehing what I will need. Gestorias are ok but they are also just in for the $$$.
Time will tell how things will be.

You are deep inside and the looks you give me with your posting are appreciated very much.

I am at work at the moment and now my breakfast break is over. But I will be online later again.

Btw. Maybe I can hook you up with the autos you mentioned above


----------



## InTheSystem (Aug 28, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Yeah markets change.
> I see you have the knowledge down for things there!
> 
> I know a few things. Price for property compared to germany is ok. You will not get a house with 4-5 appartments here for the same money. You pay a lot here. On the costa blanca houses seem to need about ~8 and more years on the markred to get sold. Touristic rent out is more money than here.
> ...



Oh yer the property is still silly cheap. 100k will struggle to get a small 2 bed flat in the UK. But you can earn a lot more money in the UK. The average wage here is poor and to find an employer who will take you on full automino is getting quite rare these days lol

Rental market in the summer is killer. I have a similar plan because just having say a downstairs apartment fully equipped with a kitchen and bathroom/s can pull in enough money to pay a mortgage for a year - that's just letting it to my mates in the UK and word of mouth privately for cash in hand. The thing to watch for is property maintenance, taxation and you status in Spain ie. resident or not.

Gestor or some expert representative is required really. I think with the way things go out here it would be unwise to not have one. However there are a few things you can do to get this cost down. Number one is find a good translator who is on your side and can represent you as a Spanish citizen. You will find this gets damn cheaper straight off the bat.

No worries with the replies. Im smoking my Tangilope baked off my skull working from home and I know what is like trying to find information about Spain, not in Spain.... You can get me a beer when your over  haha sure ting I grow for myself only now these days, so always got summit kicking about. The icolater off the tangie knocked 3 of my mates on their arses! lol

Re seed company - it is really interesting, the strains here are just lacking something for me coming from the land of Cheese and stuff like g-bomb, LSD, Delahaze me and my mates were doing that was literally some of the best smoke I have had! and I have been to Amsterdam quite a few times. Cannabis culture is huge over here though and I think it is about to take off. I feel like I should be setting up a coffeeshop or something lmao The strains from the seedbanks are all good but there is definitely room for more.... It is something I am interested in and would like to get into one day but I had a bit of a scare when I was a bit younger dealing with amounts of plants, but this was in the UK haha.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 28, 2015)

When I come over m8 we will see more than just one beer I swear! 

I also would love to smoke some of that tangi  and I love icolater..... and I dont care if its full melt or not.

If it knocks me down on my ass -thats great- you can be sure I will ask for more soon. I would make the beer and snacks and you some smoke.
Btw bought some good hash there back in the days in hollyday.

Oh and ^^^ I saw a few people from my hometown getting rich with the appartment and housething in the 80's 90's

I agree 100% with you saying " there is room for more..."
Ive been disapointed more than once with the gear I had from so called reputable breeders.
I always miss the constancy of upper to high quality individuals being observable in a batch of seed. even in ibl's I miss it. I know from my own experience that it is possible to achieve a great concentration of high quality individuals in a line by simply strict linebreeding. Thats a time consuming process over six or seven generations at least more is better. But the most breeders today seem not to be willing to invest this time.

Check your inbox m8 there is a link waiting


----------



## InTheSystem (Aug 28, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> When I come over m8 we will see more than just one beer I swear!
> 
> I also would love to smoke some of that tangi  and I love icolater..... and I dont care if its full melt or not.
> 
> ...


haha thank you sir! I love Icolater just never seems to last very long because I give over half of it away lol 

It´s funny because I really enjoy watching strain hunters and films on Greenhouse, Barneys etc - I think they are just the Starbucks of weed though, just cant seem to replicate it easily at home but its good in shop. I have found the seeds to be completely hit or miss and I don't think I am doing anything wrong (tissue on a plate, RO water, tissue and another plate reversed on top to cover). The Critical Kush from Barneys Farm was just really disappointing yet in Barneys coffee shop it was fucking awesome. LSD I found so difficult to grow but when we got a good phenotype and mother in my circle of mates, my god it was fucking amazing, I think its my favorite smoke to be fair I just grew it for like a year and half in constant cycle and like to mix it up and keep up with whats new I guess. I think a mate still has that original phenotype going around the midlands, might have to aquire it some day lol 

Reserva Privada seem to be very decent hand picked seeds. My mate got Kandy Kush I think it was and just great quality seeds like my Skywalker. Humbolt(?) Seeds as well I have heard are just storming it with great quality. I always grow from seed now so pick seedbanks based on what I have heard or experienced which have consistent phenotypes.. It does upset me Barneys Farm I have had multiple issues buying seeds and the dank stuff has always been obtained through cuttings, like genuinely Iv probably spent a grand in there coffee shop lol 

Will check my inbox Dude, Ta!


----------



## bgmn2 (Aug 28, 2015)

InTheSystem said:


> I have been visiting this website for years looking at various grow journals, discussions and articles. Some great stuff on here and it has certainly influenced my grows a lot. I am from the UK, but now live in Spain. From the 1st July, new laws were passed in Spain essentially 'allowing' the cultivation of Cannabis for personal use from your property, so long as it is out of the public eye or smells are not reported.
> 
> You also get various clubs/associations that are now distributing product to people, the intent there is to get them off the streets or obviously for medical benefits... However, it is not legal to smoke in the public and possesion fines have shot up, with police commonly loitering around the association busting people who are driving after a spliff etc. I think the fine is around €800.00, when the average monthly working wage is around €600.00, which is pretty brutal.
> 
> ...


Dinafem is not a reputable seed bank, every pack I've run from them had a mutant in it.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 29, 2015)

InTheSystem said:


> haha thank you sir! I love Icolater just never seems to last very long because I give over half of it away lol
> 
> It´s funny because I really enjoy watching strain hunters and films on Greenhouse, Barneys etc - I think they are just the Starbucks of weed though, just cant seem to replicate it easily at home but its good in shop. I have found the seeds to be completely hit or miss and I don't think I am doing anything wrong (tissue on a plate, RO water, tissue and another plate reversed on top to cover). The Critical Kush from Barneys Farm was just really disappointing yet in Barneys coffee shop it was fucking awesome. LSD I found so difficult to grow but when we got a good phenotype and mother in my circle of mates, my god it was fucking amazing, I think its my favorite smoke to be fair I just grew it for like a year and half in constant cycle and like to mix it up and keep up with whats new I guess. I think a mate still has that original phenotype going around the midlands, might have to aquire it some day lol
> 
> ...


Yeah strains are great thing.
cannabis is a pleasure to work with.

When you dont have time for some selection best way to start is from clones for the beginning for sure.
The seedgame is like roulette with most seeds on the marked.

I think small breeders with just a few strains can do some of the best jobs. But when they become famous and they can not produce enough seeds to keep up with orders it takes a non greedy person not compromising quality for quantity and thise are rare.
itsbhard for most peoplebto say no sorry seeds sold out if there are a hundred orders at 80 $/10 seeds for example.
there you have the quality drain in the seedmarked. Its greed in most cases.
but still rule of thumb is ...a drugfemale pollinated by a drugmale will give you more drugstrain. If the parental stock was from high quality you can still fund one fur plant in a 10 pack even when the breeder did nothing than pollinating.
a linebred high quality strain should give significantly more if bred well. But time lacks when you just in it for the dollar.
and on the other hand you have strains that just simply lack in quality but having a nuce name that sells them and maybe few good reports on few hq individuals. But they dont tell you that the ratio to find that one plant in the mostly lacking strain is very low.
the guy who wrote the report maybe found that plant in a pack of ten but how many packs were full of low quality individuals?

I heard good things on Jordan of the islands gear.
they are not too big in buisness yet and the gear seems not to be mainstream. I would like to try their gear just to see if I was right. Their purple kush and godbud sounds intresting​


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 29, 2015)

bgmn2 said:


> Dinafem is not a reputable seed bank, every pack I've run from them had a mutant in it.


I agree

And most mutants at all I found in feminized seeds in general leaf deformation and tissue irritations but independendly from breeders name


----------



## InTheSystem (Aug 29, 2015)

bgmn2 said:


> Dinafem is not a reputable seed bank, every pack I've run from them had a mutant in it.


Pretty famous here for its OG kush and auto flowers. My mates have had great success with the OG Kush - myself - never brought them and don`t really have much desire too lol Iv got a drawer full of packaged seeds from Dinafem, Family Ganja and Genehtik the banks give me at Cannabis cups in Valencia lol


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 29, 2015)

A drawer full of seeds thats cool.

But if you want to run some autos give me a shot. Before this assholes stole my plants I just finished a cross of two autostrains.
I will test grow them soon.
I used a lowrider #1 as a mother (was not too happy with tge yield and budstructure of it but thc and short internodial spacing were great) as a father I used a brutalis automatic male.
the females of the brutalis all had tight cristal luden buds but wide internodial spacing.
I hope many individuals of the offspring will show short internodial spacing and high thc while having tight buds. We will see.
the lowrider ended up at 50cm the brutalis at 60-70cm.


----------



## InTheSystem (Aug 29, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> A drawer full of seeds thats cool.
> 
> But if you want to run some autos give me a shot. Before this assholes stole my plants I just finished a cross of two autostrains.
> I will test grow them soon.
> ...


Nice man, let me know about that! Sounds awesome!! How have you found working with autos? I find it luck of the draw with them personally. They can act a bit weird sometimes but then again I do not have much experience with them. Sucks about them getting nicked. Wankers


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 29, 2015)

Was my first experience with autos too. I still cant see many benefits with autos besides filling empty vegspaces. I just wanted to play around with them a lil bit. Honestly I would rather go with photos everytime. I ran a 60 day wonder too and it took About 90 days to finish. So you can see the breeders description do not match at all. 60 days from seed to harvest was what catched my attention but since this is a lie too I only can see them filling empty vegspace.

Most photos can be flipped to 12-12 with little or no vegtime at least in a sog. And it will take 60-70 days to finish them. I cant realy see the need to work with autos here.


----------



## SCIPHER (Sep 27, 2015)

Any pics?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

